# ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia



## niknaksky (5 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

Just after so advice.

I have problems with a tank leaking from a seam on the silicon so going to replace the tank today with a slightly bigger tank.

The question is can I reuse my Aqua Soil that has been sat in a tank in the back garden full of rain water for about 6 months?

I have pulled some out and it is still reasonably solid.
Can I just give it a quick wash ? Dont want to have to go through the ammonia spike again if I was to buy new stuff.

I am guessing it will be ok.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Julian (5 Apr 2016)

It will be fine, but I'd try and rinse it as best you can and do some big water changes after it's in the new tank.


----------



## niknaksky (5 Apr 2016)

OK thanks Julian will give it a try


----------

